# Small Decauville steam engine build



## bob ward (Mar 25, 2009)

Spotted this over on PM. It's a link to the extensively photographed and very well done build of an 0-4-0 Decauville steam loco. Some of the techniques are interesting, such as flycutting in a horizontal mill.

The text is in French, but you know what they say about pictures 

http://romubricoltout.canalblog.com/


----------



## steamer (Mar 25, 2009)

That boy knows how to weld!  What kind of torch is he using?

Seivert?

Dave


----------



## 1Kenny (Mar 27, 2009)

Bob,

Thanks for posting this. It is a very interesting article.

Kenny


----------



## applescotty (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's the translation via Google:
http://translate.google.com/transla...om/archives/00_accueil/index.html&sl=fr&tl=en

That makes it somewhat readable. I like that it translates whatever the word is for welding sparks to 'farts of fire'. 

I particularly enjoyed seeing how he made use of his horizontal mill.

Scott


----------



## kvom (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a pretty good knowledge of French, but machining terms are not included therein.

It's interesting that the word for endmill (fraise) is the same as the word for strawberry.


----------

